

Hacking Instagram for Automation - artur_makly
http://schedugr.am/

======
artur_makly
Impressive hardware loophole :
[http://schedugram.freshdesk.com/support/solutions/articles/1...](http://schedugram.freshdesk.com/support/solutions/articles/1000044134)

and their relationship with Instagram:
[http://schedugram.tumblr.com/igRelationship](http://schedugram.tumblr.com/igRelationship)

